

Netflix to become real TV and get its own ‘cable channel’ next week - adamcarson
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/04/24/netflix-to-become-real-tv-and-get-its-own-cable-channel-next-week/

======
thrush
Am I paranoid or is it possible that the two cable companies that Netflix was
supposed to fight against struck a backdoor deal with Netflix to partner with
other cable companies that they surely had connections to.

------
ForHackernews
Good news! RCN is actually a tiny, upstart cable company that competes
directly against Comcast (in certain markets, anyway):
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCN_Corporation](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RCN_Corporation)

And they're pretty fast:
[http://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/usa](http://ispspeedindex.netflix.com/usa)
(click "INCLUDE SMALLER ISPS")

